# CHB Forum Gambling Challenge.



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey all,


Had this in my head for a while now and with Froch v Kessler 2 on the cards for Autumn we need to crack on asap.

Basically we start with £20 and we all share thoughts on hot tips and help each other pick winners. The aim is to make £20 into enough to pay for fight ticket, travel and spends. I have the figure of £200 in my head so it's making £180 from gambling.

Now at ESB we had tools like Lirva with his 'tips for he followers' where he touted Arsenal to beat Wolves when it was like 6-1 ON and it fell through :lol:
None of those tips are wanted, value tips or as close to nail ons as poss.

Hopefully if it all comes off then we have a CHB get together at the Froch v Kessler fight and it's only really cost us £20. In theory it's great but as you know it'll be a hard task.

Let's get tippin'
Holmes


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll have a stab at this. I'm no expert better but the over 8 or 9 rounds for the klitscko fight on Saturday at 4/5 or 11/10 seems a decent punt to me.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

We can get started with the weekends fixtures.

Bryns thread;

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?1013-Edge-of-Glory-Brook-Vs-Jones-This-weekend!
+Fury and Wlad in an accumulator?

We have to work on a few doubles, trebles and accs we can bet on.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

i'm in, will have a gander now

EDIT: Proska PTS - Donaire TKO (anytime)

Double = 3.1/1 

£20 pays £82.05

:think

EDIT X2: Proska PTS - Donaire PTS

Double = 4.94/1

£20 pays £118.75


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

£5 bet LP, minimise exposure.

I fancy Butler to beat Sexton. Relentless fuckers and styles will match nicely. Butler cained him in sparring and I fancy it again. Can't get odds up on phone, any chance you can have a gander?

Cheers


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Butler was Evens with Labrokes this morning, into 8/13 now. 

One thing I'd consider is the size difference.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Been told the odds are shite for Butler, as is the amount of people putting money on him.

Ah right, just £5 a time, bare with me :good

OK, with the last bet i added Brook PTS to make it 16.81/1

£5 pays £89.06

:think


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm in on this.

We can also do a 'fiver to five grand' challenge, start with £5 and place even money (or close to) bets.... ten will give you five grand if you dare :hey

I'm going to run two lines separately, one to gather a few hundred and the other as just a stab in the dark to get rich :lol:

Butler for me tonight.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

May get involved in this.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Marky will love this thread


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Marky will love this thread


Where is Marky? Never see him around these parts.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice one lads.


We will properly start this going from Saturday so we need everyone to get an online account and all start off together. Late starters welcome and what not but aslong as a crowd form together and end up at the fight that's all that counts.

I'm gonna leave Butler at them odds and wait till Sat, I have a mate from Liverpool and we chat boxing and footy. He is adamant that Butler nailed him in sparring and it was so bad that Sexton never turned up again. Would be a good start for those that fancy it.

At the mo I'm going;
Brook PTS,
Proska PTS,
Wlad KO,
Purdy KO,

I did fancy Rees but Mathews could easily spring an upset if Rees blows his load early and Rees sticks behind the jab. Remember lads, limit risk and bet small. Those who can afford it can go balls deep but ideally the plan is to get to the Froch v Kessler fight with spends all for the price of £20. No excuses not to meet up then. If City manage to buy Cavani, fuck it I will even buy a round of anti freeze* for you 






*Half a lager in a pint glass, blue wicked. Great drink and an even better colour  
Dan can drink a pint of Boddingtons or John Smiths.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Marky will love this thread


 @Markyboy86

Get yourself a seat mate.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh an if any of you see any good tips on esb like Leo_Messi's TDF picks then get em in here.

Challenge starts Saturday so please get some tips in before say 5pm. I will edit 1st post with tips so we are all on same page.

Thanks for getting involved and please tag others who you think will be interested.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I think Proksa could stop him. Don't fancy that fight much for a bet.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I think Proksa could stop him. Don't fancy that fight much for a bet.


Literally can't remember first fight too much other than Proska being cut, which hindered him. Did Hope go down or get hurt? If not I can't see much changing. Still if the majority says otherwise then I will go with it.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Holmes said:


> Nice one lads.
> 
> We will properly start this going from Saturday so we need everyone to get an online account and all start off together. Late starters welcome and what not but aslong as a crowd form together and end up at the fight that's all that counts.
> 
> ...


i used to drink that shit, gets expensive though, specially in my local


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> i used to drink that shit, gets expensive though, specially in my local


No probs. Aldi's finest with bubblegum panda pops. Aesthetics remain the same although taste will differ 

Dan still gets the bitter...


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Where is Marky? Never see him around these parts.


He has been on here a few times. Nice lad as it goes


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

@Holmes - if you want to promote the "tip of the day/week" or something to your blog - might be worth doing - easier than editing first post, and drives more traffic to the blog section as well :hey


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I fancy Proksa to stop Hope too.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I have nothing to add but am happy to tag along to earn a few extra quid..

get the tips in!


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Im here lads, im here.

Im in for a bit of this, even though it starts saturday im having some of Federer at 2/1 to beat Djokovic tomorrow... see if i can get off to a flyer.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm in, the bet further up looks decent but I have a feeling Thompsons gonna go in survival mode and last out. Its only a fiver spot though so definitely worth a bet. What swite will the account be set up on, not sure I trust you guys to take good care of my fiver.:yep


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Anderson Silva by KO/TKO is 11/8, probably be lumping on that.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I've got a sneaky feeling for Federer tomorrow too.... aside from one match he's looked good, and won his quarter at a canter.

Saying that you can't write Djok off at all, he's got the style to beat Federer too.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> I've got a sneaky feeling for Federer tomorrow too.... aside from one match he's looked good, and won his quarter at a canter.
> 
> Saying that you can't write Djok off at all, he's got the style to beat Federer too.


Feds arguably best surface against arguably Noles weakest. Think 2/1 is great value i feel. If i was pricing it up i would have Fed as a slight outsider at around the 5/4 mark.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> Anderson Silva by KO/TKO is 11/8, probably be lumping on that.


Chael loves to fall into that triangle though, i think under 3 rounds is the way i will play it at 5/4 with bet365 and Silva in my accy with Griffin and a few boxers.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

starting today, gone for Federer match to be 5 sets and Murray match 4 sets


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Ended up running with Fed at 8/5.

A break up in the first set.... good start.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Good call IMO


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Dinamita's Play Your Bets Right....

Starting Bank £10.00

1. Federer to beat Djokovic £5 @ 8/5 - WIN - bank £18.00

Any thoughts on the next bets lads?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Damn. I fancied Federer to win as well but never got round to betting it :-(


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> Dinamita's Play Your Bets Right....
> 
> Starting Bank £10.00
> 
> ...


Got Federer at 2/1 :yep

On Murray to win 3-0 single and -1.5 sets in my treble with your rhinos-12 and Barney in the darts.

EDIT Murray 3-0 is £5 as is my treble. If both lose then starting balance will be back to a score.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm going with an in-play... Murray -6.5 games, 6/5..... only £5.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Current cash: £20 

£5 on Fortuna UD at 13/8. Potential return: £13.12

I know Fortuna can bang, so a bit of a risky one really going for the UD.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Progress so far:*

£20 down to £0:00 to account

Lost £5 on Tennis yesterday, had Federer games going 5 sets and Murray game going 4, which it did.

*Open bets:*

£5 on Williams winning first 2 games pays me £13.75

£5 on Williams winning first set 6-1 pays £30

£5 on boxing acca i posted earler in thread


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Brook to KO Jones - 8/15

Fury to KO Maddalone - 1/7

Wlad to KO Thompson - 1/6

is it worth a fiver


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I think the best bet out there is Stuart Hall to win on points, 4/1 with Laddies. That's fucking ridiculous IMO.

15/8 just for the win.

A bit of value on Fury decision at 6/1 with Stan James....

Rees by KO 5/4....

Klitschko rounds 7-12 5/6....


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Right lads....

£13 bank.... Eubank jr by decision 11/10

-----------

I've been successful in applying for a CHB overdraft, so I've put £20 on Hall by decision at 3/1, can't be arsed registering with every bookie just to chase slightly better odds.

I've stuck some more money in my account for anything else I might fancy.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok guys let's get staking.

Which is the best bookie to register with for boxing typically. I'm with Paddy but he's not the most boxing specific site.

Fancy;
Hall PTs
Brook (pts but may go ko in a double?)
Wlad KO
Donaire KO
Federer to win.

May chuck some others on. Will put bet on here before I go for it and take some advice of others and share tips.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

One I forgot to post on here....

Serena Williams -5.5 games
Less than 19 games

£25 on each, singles. Both 5/6.

Williams took the first set 6-1, rain delay before the 2nd.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> *Progress so far:*
> 
> £20 down to £0:00 to account
> 
> ...


First 2 bets came in

Current Account balence *£43.75* :deal


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Current cash: £15

£5 on Rees 7-12 at 10/3. Potential return: £21.67


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm registered with William Hill, lots of boxing and easy site to navigate stoned

Ok, so £20 deposited via pay pal and ready to bet. 

Here's a decent acc;

07 Jul 2012 - Kerry Hope v Grzegorz Proksa - Bout Betting
Grzegorz Proksa @ 1/5
07 Jul 2012 - Kell Brook v Carson Jones - Method Of Result
Kell Brook By Decision @ 2/1
07 Jul 2012 - Gavin Rees v Derry Matthews - Method Of Result
Gavin Rees KO TKO TD or DQ @ 5/4
07 Jul 2012 - Lee Haskins v Stuart Hall - Bout Betting
Stuart Hall @ 6/4
07 Jul 2012 - Wladimir Klitschko v Tony Thompson - Method Of Result
Wladimir Klitschko By KO TKO TD or DQ @ 1/5
Stake : £3.00
Estimated Returns : £72.90

08 Jul 2012 - Cung Le v Patrick Cote - Bout Betting
Patrick Cote @ 2/5
08 Jul 2012 - Roger Federer v Andy Murray - Match Betting
Roger Federer @ 8/15

Stake : £7.00
Estimated Returns : £15.02


£10 staked and just shy of £100 to return if I am lucky.


Also staking £5 in bankers to get me some buying money if I lose;
08 Jul 2012 - Roger Federer v Andy Murray - Match Betting
Roger Federer @ 8/15

08 Jul 2012 - Nonito Donaire v Jeffrey Mathebula - Bout Betting
Nonito Donaire @ 1/12
07 Jul 2012 - Wladimir Klitschko v Tony Thompson - Bout Betting
Wladimir Klitschko @ 1/33
07 Jul 2012 - Kell Brook v Carson Jones - Bout Betting
Kell Brook @ 1/8
Stake : £5.00
Estimated Returns : £9.62



That's me done then. Hopefully everything comes in but the accy looks wishful. Fancy the other bets though.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck sake Williams.

Need her to win the match to be pretty much even. If she wins I'll bag the -5.5 regardless.

Should have put her away 6-4 in this set.

Edit - no I won't be guaranteed to bag the -5.5... lost the 2nd 7-5 :-(


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

wASN'T THINKING OF PUTTING MU ODD £3.75 ON THIS POLE @ 25/1 THEN AFTER 2 GAMES WENT DOWN TO 10/1 :x


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

PHEW......


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I'm in.

All in on Over 9.5 in the Brook-Jones fight. 

Evens with Paddy.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Holmes said:


> I'm registered with William Hill, lots of boxing and easy site to navigate stoned.


i'm with paddy power, and its a mess of a site and slow as fuck to navigate....think i might change to william hill if its good


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Odds are generally better on Paddy, and usually more Boxing options. 

I couldn't really care how hard the site is to navigate so long as I get the bet on.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I'm in.
> 
> All in on Over 9.5 in the Brook-Jones fight.
> 
> Evens with Paddy.


I selected that but went for Brook on pts at 2/1. Good luck mate, hoping for Brook pts win and I think that's what will happen 



doug.ie said:


> i'm with paddy power, and its a mess of a site and slow as fuck to navigate....think i might change to william hill if its good


Go for it fella, better site imo.

Btw guys what you think of my acc?


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Odds are generally better on Paddy, and usually more Boxing options.
> 
> I couldn't really care how hard the site is to navigate so long as I get the bet on.


On phone I say otherwise as it keeps logging me out?

Hill as more fights but not as many bet options from memory.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Holmes said:


> On phone I say otherwise as it keeps logging me out?
> 
> Hill as more fights but not as many bet options from memory.


I don't know about mobile.

Paddy has more of both.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

ok im in,im shite with odds and gambling i just go in blind and hope for the best  so will need some good advice.ive got 25 in paddy power so will bang a few on tonight


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

widdy said:


> ok im in,im shite with odds and gambling i just go in blind and hope for the best  so will need some good advice.ive got 25 in paddy power so will bang a few on tonight


Brook points at 2/1 is massive imo, couple with Federer tomorrow.

Have a look a bets so far and what you fancy, otherwise pick what others have.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

£5 on kell going past 9 at even 
£5 on fury winning under 8


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Just put *£3.75* on Proska stoppage and Brook rounds 10-12

Balance down to* £40 *with 2 open bets


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

@Holmes is it easy getting the winnings out of william hill ??....i find that awkward with paddy power too, having to ring up and wait to speak to someone and then having to give card details etc all over again


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm with sky, it's easy to use, no problems with paying out, you Get a free £10 bet when you first join and when you gamble £50 you get a free £5 bet


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> @Holmes is it easy getting the winnings out of william hill ??....i find that awkward with paddy power too, having to ring up and wait to speak to someone and then having to give card details etc all over again


You have an account which you deposit into and which winnings go into. You simply withdraw it and it goes to your bank account or in my case PayPal account.

I'm gonna use Paddy and Hills.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

suspended betting :yep


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I'm in.
> 
> All in on Over 9.5 in the Brook-Jones fight.
> 
> Evens with Paddy.


Good start.

Bet #2: Proksa to stop Hope - 5/6 - £20

Balance - £20


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

nice work @Wallet

need this fight to go points but can't see it


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> nice work @Wallet
> 
> need this fight to go points but can't see it


Me neither.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Well done @Wallet


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Bollocks.... after two days on the challenge I'm £37.30 up.

Not bad, could have been so much better.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Cheers. :good

That puts me on £56.34


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Cheers. :good
> 
> That puts me on £56.34


Only 145 to go.

Had Hall won I was closing in on 70 odd quid.

Just need the others now. Why I didn't do a Brook pts and Rees double is beyond me. From now on I'm doing doubles and trebles.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

well put all on a brook points win,now £60 in the bank


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

right guys, just before the fight tried to put £5 on Jones TKO anytime @ 17/2. It said they had suspended all bets and couldn't place the bet. fair enough and my balence was still £40. Then halfway through the fight i went to my sky bet account to check open bets and they had it up, minus the £5

How many have i got to stand on here


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

07 Jul 2012 - Kerry Hope v Grzegorz Proksa - Bout Betting Grzegorz Proksa @ 1/5 07 Jul 2012 - Kell Brook v Carson Jones - Method Of Result Kell Brook By Decision @ 2/1 07 Jul 2012 - Gavin Rees v Derry Matthews - Method Of Result Gavin Rees KO TKO TD or DQ @ 5/4 07 Jul 2012 - Lee Haskins v Stuart Hall - Bout Betting Stuart Hall @ 6/4 07 Jul 2012 - Wladimir Klitschko v Tony Thompson - Method Of Result Wladimir Klitschko By KO TKO TD or DQ @ 1/5 Stake : £3.00 Estimated Returns : £72.90


Fuck you Haskins :-(


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ouch :yep

i got my *£5* back so back to *£40*


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

£2.50 E/W Schumacher

£2.50 E/W Button

Need it to piss down really :-(


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Right I'm up for this too, know fuck all much about betting so I'll be relying on ye lads a lot of the time. Just landed €20 into paddy power so off we go :ibutt


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Whats every1 putting down on the Haye fight? 

Rounds 8-12 or PTS is 6/5 :think


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

What we saying on Haye v Chisora and Khan v Garcia then lads?

I seen a bet of Haye to win (can't split ko and points in my head, I can see Haye getting KO but I can also see him winning on points, KO more chance but not sure) which is 1/3 and then you have Khan at 1/4 which isn't enticing but if you go for Haye to win and Khan points then you get 2/1. What you guys think?

It gets my £17.13 upto £51.39 which would be great.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm waiting until the weigh-in.

If Del is heavy I'll be quite confident that Haye will bang him out early. If he's light (by his standards) say 240 or less, he can extend Haye into the later rounds.

Khan vs Garcia.... I'd be quite confident picking Khan. Morales busted him up a bit but didn't have it in him to pull it off. Saying that, Khan is less inclined to stand his ground and fight, especially if the opponent can take what he's got. Otherwise he'll just push or run away, if he runs he'll look flashy stepping in here and there, throwing a few flurries, rinse and repeat x12 - job done.

Anyone got any idea as to Garcia's beard? If he's shaky, and he's not the best boxer or biggest puncher, Khan might have him in the middle rounds.

Skybet's 7/4 for Khan by decision looks generous to me.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

I think Khan can get rid of Garcia early.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> I'm waiting until the weigh-in.
> 
> If Del is heavy I'll be quite confident that Haye will bang him out early. If he's light (by his standards) say 240 or less, he can extend Haye into the later rounds.
> 
> ...


Haye KO and Khan Pts is good bet imo. That's the bet I really fancy and pays 4.62/1.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Grant said:


> I think Khan can get rid of Garcia early.


Always a chance, but I see a 'safe' Khan performance with a Kotelnik type mentality. Go in and fight at range, don't look to mix on opponents terms and dicatate action from behind the jab. The win is a must but saying that Khan will fancy this fight as a 'silence any doubters' opportunity. Can see him being spiteful.

Grrr, I think I may just play this one safe and go for the measly odds at 1/4 if worst comes to worst.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Holmes said:


> Always a chance, but I see a 'safe' Khan performance with a Kotelnik type mentality. Go in and fight at range, don't look to mix on opponents terms and dicatate action from behind the jab. The win is a must but saying that Khan will fancy this fight as a 'silence any doubters' opportunity. Can see him being spiteful.
> 
> Grrr, I think I may just play this one safe and go for the measly odds at 1/4 if worst comes to worst.


Whenever he is against somebody not as skilled or as quick as he is, there is always the possibility of him overwhelming them.

I aint seen loads of Garcia though, so maybe he is better than I give him credit for.

He doesn't carry his speed late though, so unless he gets him out of there in six or seven, points is the call here.

Think I've covered all bases there, without actually contributing anything :lol:


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

I've got a tenner on haye in rounds 7-12 at 4/1 on sky bet. 
A quid on rounds 5 and 6 to cover my self as well.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

A €5 double on haye rounds 8-12 and kahn ko/tko with paddy power pay €110, what do ye think? Prob wait til after the weigh in if I put it on just to see what kinda shape they're all in


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

any idea what happens to round 8 - 12 bets now the fight has apparently become a 10 rounder?


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Rooq said:


> any idea what happens to round 8 - 12 bets now the fight has apparently become a 10 rounder?


Yea I'm wondering the same! Good thing I didn't put on any bet yet. I presume the win on points odds have gone into very short odds for both. I'll have a look on paddy power there now


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Paddy power have a money back special if the haye-chisora and/or kahn-garcia fights end in the first 3 rounds they'll refund losing round or group round bets :good Also they still have the bout down for a 12 rounder


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

SkyBet are only doing fight out right now :-(

Done Chisora and Khan PTS, £5 @9/1 might be a chance Fish Eyes robs Haye if Chisoracan make it to the final bell


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

What we sayin' on Khan and Haye then lads?


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I've gone with Haye on points, trying to make a case for Haye to stop him is all dependent on ''if David...'', or a few instances of it.

He doesn't throw enough shots, you can see them coming a mile off too.... I think Del can go ten rounds, and at 2/1 it's worth a punt.

I'll leave Khan I think.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Current balance: £31.57 

£10 on Haye TKO at 9/4. Possible return: £32.50


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Putting balance on Haye win. Gets me over me in positive balance. 1/3 with W Hill


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I really fancied Leeds to do a job on Wigan today, at 3/1.

Left it alone completely.

Pissed off.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

£2.50 on Khan TKO at 6/4. Possible return: £6.25

Just a small bet to make things a little bit more interesting :yep

--- Previous bets --- 
Fortuna UD - 13/8: -£5
Rees 7-12 - 10/3: £21.67 (£5)
Haye TKO - 9/4: £32.50 (£10)
Current balance: £54.07


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Got £1.50 on Haye in 5 and Khan in 12, could win £500 if I get lucky with Khan


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

fucking hell,i go away for the weekend,miss all the boxing,i had haye to ko knobhead rounds 3/4 at 17/2 and garcia to ko khan 10/11/12 at 20/1 £5 on each,fucking lost both,i had a top weekend though


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Down to £25 at mo, so still up a fiver.

Fooball season needs to come round soon


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Unbelievable, I thought I staked my bet on Haye by KO with Hills and for some reason it didn't place stake. Battery was dying and I didn't re-check, my bad 

Still on £17odd and I think there's some winnings to be made this weekend.

@Mexican_LP Damn right, money to be made on football aslong as friendlies, cups and early and late season games are avoided. Say 3 games in and then form is easier to predict. I guarantee Wigan bust some coupons last year with their form on the run in.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

:good @Holmes

£5 Tiger to throw club @6/1

£10 left after that

Geale is 6/5 to beat Sturm :think


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Was up to £27.50 without realising. Turns out i had money on Luke Donald and not justin Rose as i first thought. Put £5 on Mexico to win the Soccer at olympics and £2.50 on Selby, the Cuban who beat Luke Campbell in the Worlds and Nicola Adams


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

£26.34 on Guerrero Decision tonight @ Evens. 

Balance is £30.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I ran with Guerrero by decision, that was a steal at evens.

Left Groves alone.

Been doing a bit of inplay betting on the football, sportingbet are really generous with their unders on the goals markets.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Got a few Olympic Bets on:

£6 Usain Bolt 100m, 200 + Jamaica 4 x 100m relay at 4/1
£1 Tyson Gay 100m at 12/1 
£3 Mo Farah double 5000m and 10,000m at 4/1
£1 Richard Kruce for individual foil @40/1
£5 boxing accumulator, all to win Olympic gold:

Julio De La Cruz 7/4
Lou Shiming 11/10
Vasyl Lomachenko 4/7
Andrew Selby 3/1
Aleksandr Usyk 5/2
Savannah Marshall 9/2

fuck do I knows if I can work that out though


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> £26.34 on Guerrero Decision tonight @ Evens.
> 
> Balance is £30.


Up to £81.87 now.


----------



## tomj (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone fancy a dabble on horses, forecast Michaelangelo and Noble Mission, also double Michaelangelo and Chachimidee. 11/8 and 7/4 F. I've done a patent/treble of those 2 + Moriwaj


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

The Velodrome comes soon, going to have a look at what's on offer. Fancy a few Golds for GB.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Up to £81.87 now.


£21.47 on Dychko to win Gold at 11/2.

Balance is now £60.40.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

chatty said:


> Got a few Olympic Bets on:
> 
> £6 Usain Bolt 100m, 200 + Jamaica 4 x 100m relay at 4/1
> £1 Tyson Gay 100m at 12/1
> ...


Trust the local resident to lose me the bet - happens every time, never bet close to home.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

2 nice wins over the weekend. 

£5 on Mexico to win Gold @ 14/1 - Soccer

£10 on Ramirez to win Gold @ 10/1 Fly Weight Boxing


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

02 Sep 2012 - Gennady Golovkin v Gregorz Proska - Bout Betting
Gennady Golovkin @ 1/3
25 Aug 2012 - Man Utd v Fulham - Match Betting
Tip It
Man Utd @ 1/3
26 Aug 2012 - Getafe v Real Madrid - Match Betting
Tip It
Real Madrid @ 1/3
Stake : £7.00
Estimated Returns : £16.59


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I've had a win on Yorkshire vs Sussex, £25 turns into £55.

Not sure exactly where I'm at profit wise, I know that I'm in profit though because it's a while since I've lost, other than Carmelita Jeter letting me down in the 100.

I think Leeds to beat Peterborough at 13/10 is very good.

I'm gonna go balls deep on Golovkin beating Proksa. I know Golovkin has fought a lot of bus drivers but he's gotta be better than Proksa, who is pretty average.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Chavez Points
Alveraz (no method available on sky bet at moment so just the win)
Burns Points (i have a sneaky feeling Mitchell will win but think the safe bet is with Burns)

just over 7/1


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

LP said:


> Chavez Points
> Alveraz (no method available on sky bet at moment so just the win)
> Burns Points (i have a sneaky feeling Mitchell will win but think the safe bet is with Burns)
> 
> just over 7/1


You not fancy Martinez? I think he will pick off Chavez tbh. Gonna go for that bet with Martinez instead.

Done my balance 

New £20 stake...


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Holmes said:


> You not fancy Martinez? I think he will pick off Chavez tbh. Gonna go for that bet with Martinez instead.
> 
> Done my balance
> 
> New £20 stake...


i'm split on it but if it's even half close and goes the cards no doubt Chavez will get it, that's has swayed my bet.

I've lost loads recently :yep so am bang in the minus, just trying to dig my way out


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Any bet I have on Martinez it falls at the final hurdle.....Last time I bet on him he stopped Macklin in the 11th, corner stopped him if I remember right, but that was in a double with Brook on points over Hatton.

Fucker!

I still think Chavez is getting sparked, he wont get near Sergio and will get will and picked off IMO.

Martinez K.O/T.K.O mid rounds.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

LP said:


> i'm split on it but if it's even half close and goes the cards no doubt Chavez will get it, that's has swayed my bet.
> 
> I've lost loads recently :yep so am bang in the minus, just trying to dig my way out


I see that logic too but I genuinely think Chavez will see a ghost when he's in there. He has never, ever fought anybody as slippery as Martinez who can take a bang and can give a bang and is also a crafty southpaw. I think it will be a good fight for him win, lose or draw as it's the kind of fight that teaches about yourself and where you need to improve, that is unless its a PW'2 KO.

Good luck never the less.



Miguel2010 said:


> Any bet I have on Martinez it falls at the final hurdle.....Last time I bet on him he stopped Macklin in the 11th, corner stopped him if I remember right, but that was in a double with Brook on points over Hatton.
> 
> Fucker!
> 
> ...


I had all that come in bar Hall, he lost the fucking fight on points to Broadhurst I think. Was fucking gutted!


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Martinez and Frampton double pays evens with Paddy Power. £25 on.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

:yikes With Burns thrown in as well its 2/1. Now I'm not saying it's a license to print money but...


----------

